# Baby crickets in tank...



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

As I was feeding last night, I noticed small fruit fly sized critters crawling in my crab tank. It seems that I had a couple of stray crickets that weren't eaten and have now bred inside the tank! I didn't realize this could happen and I'm not sure what to do. Will the babies all be eaten, or will they over run my crab tank? Any suggestions?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Move.... 0h wait that was spiders.

John


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

That happens in my leopard geckos vivarium all the time. Most of them drown fairly quickly in the water bowl. It just gets annoying to change the water 2-3 times a day when there's a cricket explosion, otherwise it doesn't bother me. I also have live plants and sprinkle small amounts of dry cricket food so the little buggers don't chew on her.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

John, you're so funny! Maybe I need some spiders to take care of my cricket outbreak.

Jacobi, the tank has a small pond and the crickets actually eat the food I put out for my crabs. Do you think I will be over run with them, or will the crabs eat them all? I only have a sexed pair of crabs.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

My completely uneducated suggestion would be to feed a bit less until the cricket explosion dies down. Maybe the crabs'll get a bit hungrier and go after the crickets more. 

The real reason I posted was to ask about the crabs! What kind are they, and do you have any pics?


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't worry much about the cricket. Just let them be, most of them will eventually be drown since you have a small pond, They wont breed more cricket till they full grow. as they grow bigger, then you can try to catch them (corner them to the pond, so they jump in the water and you just need to pick them out).

I don't think the crab would hunt crickets for dinner lol. Fast food is not their style.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They should be a great food source. I move them to different cages by putting strips of white paper towels in with them and removing after they are covering them. They are attracted to the white.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I used to deal with this a lot in my monitor enclosures: If you're concerned about it, take a small shot glass/bowl (just make sure it's a smooth glass)and bury it into the substrait, up until the edge of the glass is almost even with the dirt. Now place a tiny bit of food in there that will attract the crickets. 

empty daily


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Shinosuke, I have vampire and bicolor crabs. The crickets are in both tanks. I was told that they would eat crickets, so I added a few to the crab bites and fruit flies I already fed. Sorry, I don't have any pics, but will try to get some this weekend.

@ Bill and Brotherly Monkey, so I could use these baby crickets as a food source for my frogs if I can catch them? Hmmm, sounds like a win-win situation!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I've seen vampires hunt crickets on YouTube.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

